# Win XP: LAN einrichten (RJ45 / dLAN)



## MoLmEd (1. September 2003)

Hallo,
bin leider der totale n0Ob in Netzwerkdingen und hoffe, dass ich hier Hilfe bekomme...

1. Ich habe hier 2 Computer rumstehen, die über den LAN-Port miteinander verbunden sind. Trotz vielem Gesuche in Netzwerkverbindungen, CHIP-Zeitungen und Game-Stars habe ich echt keine Ahnung, wie ich es jetzt schaffe
a) die PCs überhaupt mal dazu zu bringen, sich in "MSHEIMNETZ" zu finden,
b) Dateien austauschbar zu machen,
c) Mulitplayerspiele zu ermöglichen und
d) mich über ICS mit dem Remotecomputer ins Internet einzuklinken.

2. Brauche den ganzen Müll bei dLAN auch? Oder stecke ich da die Adapter rein und gut ist?   

Erstmal genugt genervt 

MoLmEd


----------



## Sinac (1. September 2003)

Also, da du NATÜRLICH schon in dem Forum gesucht hast und natürlich REIN GARNICHTS gefunden hast nochmal 

Beide PCs müssen über ein gekreuztes kabel verbunden sein (oder über nen Switch/Hub)

Auf beiden PCs muss TCP/IP installiert sein.

Beiden PCs mussen im gleichen Subnet sein (z.B. 255.255.255.0)

Beide IPs müssen für das Subnet gültige IPs haben (z.B. 192.168.1.1 und 192.168.1.2)

Beide PCs müssen in der Arbeisgruppe MSHEIMNETZ sein.

Für Filesharing musste Ordner freigeben (achte auf die Rechte)

Für ICS muss ICS für die Internetverbindung aktiviert sein und bei dem anderen PC de IP des "Routers" als Gateway eingetragen sein.

Viel Spaß!

Sinac


----------



## MoLmEd (2. September 2003)

Danke.


----------



## Sinac (2. September 2003)

Bitte


----------

